# Videospiele-Sammlung verwalten



## Rimm (25. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

Ich suche eine kostenlose software mir der ich meine Spielesammlung verwalten kann. Am besten mit Cover und zusätzlichen Informationen zum spiel.
Hat eine einen Vorschlag?


----------



## SoSchautsAus (25. Januar 2009)

Rimm am 25.01.2009 21:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Ich suche eine kostenlose software mir der ich meine Spielesammlung verwalten kann. Am besten mit Cover und zusätzlichen Informationen zum spiel.
> Hat eine einen Vorschlag?


Eine passende Software wüsste ich jetzt nicht aber online gibts da einige Möglichkeiten. Bei Seiten wie www.onlinegamesdatenbank.de, www.eurogamer.de oder club.ign.com kannst du dich registrieren und eine Auflistung deiner persönlichen Spielesammlung erstellen. 

SSA


----------



## bigthomas81 (26. Januar 2009)

also ich würde dir Noseris empfehlen. da kann man alle seine spiele auch für verschiedene plattformen eintragen. wenne willst kannse deine spieleliste auch online stellen. das gute ist du musst das prog nicht installieren, also kannst du es auch auf deinen usb stick packen. man kann es unter www.noseris.com runterladen oder bei google suchen


----------



## Look (26. Januar 2009)

noseris scheint ein interessantes Projekt zu werden, aber die Versionsnummer, hui, wann ist den das Projekt online gegangen? Muss noch relativ neu sein, höre heut zum ersten mal davon.


----------



## bigthomas81 (26. Januar 2009)

puh also auf der page steht ja, dass es noch etwas neuer ist, hab es auch noch net so lange.


----------



## flowangler (26. Januar 2009)

Rimm am 25.01.2009 21:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Ich suche eine kostenlose software mir der ich meine Spielesammlung verwalten kann. Am besten mit Cover und zusätzlichen Informationen zum spiel.
> Hat eine einen Vorschlag?




http://www.getlibra.com/

Die Oberfläche sieht aus wie ein Bücherregal.
Du kannst eigene Scans verwenden oder anhand des
Strichcodes auf der Gameverpackung einen kompletten Datensatz
via Amazon einfügen.

Du hast die Möglichkeit auch eigene Informationen hinzuzufügen.

Hier mal ein Screenshot von meinem Libra



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



crackedit: Bildertag gefixt


----------



## noxious (28. Januar 2009)

SoSchautsAus am 25.01.2009 23:47 schrieb:
			
		

> www.onlinegamesdatenbank.de


Zum Vergleich:
So sieht ogdb aus: http://www.onlinegamesdatenbank.de/collection.php?userid=1743

(Titel anklicken für genaue Beschreibung  )


----------

